# Need some advice



## GolferJosh (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post on this forum.

I'll cut to the chase. I need some advice on my golf swing!





I really don't have much trouble keeping it in the fairway.
My main problem is that I feel i'm not getting the most distance out of my swing as I should be. My average drive is probably only about 240.

any and all advice is much appreciated!


----------



## GolferJosh (Feb 13, 2012)

40 views and no tips. . .


----------



## Linx2Fitness (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi! What makes you think you should be hitting the ball farther than you are? I am not a pro but your swing has good timing, ball is placed well, head is down, body is torqued, wrists come through before club head, follow-through is nice....you may want your swing looked at in person by an expert OR do weight training in the gym with a personal trainer who specializes in golf movement techniques to increase your strength and endurance. That may help your distance. Good luck!


----------



## GolferJosh (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I've been working on doing some medicine ball training at the gym for the past couple of months. It's been cold here so I haven't had too much time to play to tell if it's made a difference. Thanks again!


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

GolferJosh said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I'll cut to the chase. I need some advice on my golf swing!
> 
> ...


Josh, you have a very common "hitch" in your swing which is throwing off your accuracy and power. There is no reason to lunge or jump at the ball on the downswing. The swing when done correctly is smooth back and smooth down and through-no extra effort is required. You will stay on balance and get the most out of each club if you just allow the body to unwind naturally without that extra "oomph"
Someone for you to emulate would be Jeff Maggert-look him up on the pga website of pro swings. 
I would add to that, learn the fundamentals and practice them until they become natural to you, all good players when they have a slump, will go back to their fundamentals to remedy what the problem is.


----------

